# world 3-d in italy results team canada



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just talked to Peter Garrett ... results so far, samantha 1st, allana 8th, and other lady 1m sorry on names 18th... top 20 shoot and then they are down to top 8 shoot off... Peter got eliminated today ... good try Peter... wish I was there....Go team canada..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Samantha 1st

Lana 5th

Shelia 14th

Peter 22nd


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*close*

Lol I was close .....


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Release incident.*

Apparently Sheila had an incident with her release and hurt her arm. Hope it's not to severe and she does better, good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

my arm is ok,,,nice bruise from behind my elbow up to my wrist...
always pay attention to your grip on a hand release!!

the only thing is there is no ice for icing it,,,but they sprayed it with some sort of miracle ice spray. 

i'm just glad i made the top 16...Canada does have a excellent shot at being in the top 4 (Samantha).

sheila


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to be Sheila! 14th on a world starg is great!

Hope your arm is o.k..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tatoo*

Good to hear sheila is ok ,and these brusies are called 2 week tatoos lol lol common Girls all 3 in the top 10 for sure....


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

after the first elimination, canada was #1 (Samantha), #2 (Sheila) and #14 (Lana),,,only the top 8 moved onto the 2nd elimination.

after the 2nd elimination it was Samanatha #1, Sheila #8 and only the top 4 move on.

Samantha will be shooting 2 rounds tomorrow, 1st round for ranking and 2nd round for medals. She will be competting against Italy, France, and Spain.

It's awesome that Canada had its 3 shooters in the top 16 in the World.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*kudos*

way to go ladies .......... :archery::wav:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Way to go!*

Great shooting ladies, let us know how it ends up. Glad to see your doing good Sheila, hope the bruise won't be to bad, see ya when you get back.
(Maybe we,ll parade you around Manitoulin :wink

Roger


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*duh*

I would hope so in the back of some convertible with her bow.... down main street....


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Samantha came 3rd...it's tough when there's only 4 targets...the crowds were awesome...it was even on TV here...

Top 8 all received "Diplomas" from FITA to say what place they came in. #8 for me!! (Who knew??)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*I like it*

It goes to show that when the pressure is really on you still have to hold it together... I agree with their way of eliminations... in the ibo worlds scores are accumulative for the days and if your 20 points behind you`ll never catch up ... but you could out shoot the leader on the third day... I`m all for its all or nothing... and shooting in front of a crowd really changes your focus for sure...  GREAT JOB TEAM CANADA... KUDOS TO YOU ALL....


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

Well first of let me congratulate all our team members for their showing at the worlds! Particularly Sheila and Samantha! Now I have to say I disagree with classichunter, I think the format does not neccesarily give you the best archer on top of the podium. Consider this, Samantha won 4 out of 5 rounds she competed in, the gold medalist won 2 out of 5, the silver medalist won 1 out of 5. Over the course of 3 days she beat the gold medalist by 26 points and the silver medalist by 32 points, condsidering how easy the courses were reported to be, those are huge leads over 72 targets. If they are going to do a head to head final with everyone on level footing the last day....at least let them shoot 20 targets, 4 targets is no where near enough....to me its like having a golf tourny with 3 days of qualifying then the last 4 guys play 4 holes to determine the winner, or have the stanley cup finals be 1 game when the first round of play-offs was 7...just doesn't make sense to me. The 3 other finalists were up and down the rankings some qualifying as low as 12th, Samantha was first in every qualifying round yet come the last day that means nothing??? I have to say consistancy in the long run is the true measure for me of a champion. Don't get me wrong, I wanna congratulate all the medalists, they did what they needed to do with that format....kudos to them for that. Anyway, I am probably biased but to me there is no doubt who the best archer at that tourny was...and she was wearing a maple leaf!! 

just my opinion
Chris


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Attn willy q*

I agree on the point of # of targets... if accumulative score then yes 20 targets so you can catch up... but if its a low number then it is maybe your day... I guess I tried to make the point with the ibo worlds as an example,maybe not clear enough.. again though you did earn your spot though for top 4 only... so some guy in 20th position come along and take it...????


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

I guess I am just a fan of the format/idea that if everyone shoots the same 80 targets over a tourny the best archer will post the best score and will win. If that 20th place shooter shoots well enough to catch up on the last day then he/she deserves the win because over the same 80 targets they shot it the best, no matter at what point they were hot, 1st day or last. This format allows shooters who may well have just scraped by the first 2 days to have one hot day....well a good 8 target stretch actually, to win the event. Lets take day 1 as an example 1st place qualifier shot the 40 target course 33points better than the 16th place qualifier yet that means absolutely nothing moving forward as they start day 2 on equal footing, there is no benefit to qualifying with high scores as you move through the tourny. I can only assume that the format is done for the "drama" factor to allow for a suspenseful last day. Had it been a cumulative format Sam would have been just shy of 20 points ahead of second place, and second place would have been a further 15 points ahead of third.....not much suspense there. Now for archery to grow and become a TV friendly sport we definately need the dramatic finishes, but I would suggest that there should be some reward for great shooting throughout the tourny. If they want to keep the number of targets low on the last day I would suggest that they shoot 40 targets each the first and second day and from that you have 1st overall vs 2nd overall in a 10 target head to head match for gold, and the same for 3rd and 4th going for bronze. This would give them the same dramatic last day. Their needs to be some reason to shoot well throughout the tourny. The 4th place finisher had the 2nd best overall total for the week-end and went home with nothing because of shooting 8 so-so targets on the last day, in fact her total for the last day was 2nd highest yet she went home empty handed....she deserved better than that with the way she shot all week-end. Anyway I don't care for a format that allows you to shoot just good enough to get by for 90% of the tourny, then go on and win it because you shot the last 10% of the targets well..... after 90% of the targets had been shot the eventual gold medalist was 32 points behind the leader, seems unfair to put her on level footing with the leaders, it would be like scrapping the score of the first 8 innings of a baseball game and only have the score in the 9th inning count. Sorry for being long winded here but I just can't wrap my head around how this format can possibly make any sense. 

As I said in my last post, I am biased on this as Samantha is my wife and I really feel she deserved to win it all, but even if she was not in this event I would still feel the same way about this format...I think it needs work!!! 

Just my opinion
Chris


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*drama*

chris your right the drama is the whole deal here ... if it was a 60 target shoot over 3 days then its a done deal on total score but when you do eliminations it changes the whole format....tv and crowds wow if only we had that in canada... how do we get the fca and in my case the oaa to get the media involved... golf can do it , and its not even a contact sport... lol lol .. Samantha did good and theres no taking that away... Its the fita 3-d worlds that has something to do with eliminations .. as they seem to go through a whole big process even when I shoot fita in the winter and they have some very strange catagories... She is a champion in all of Canadas eyes.. and you better get on the phone and get some tv time for her asap on your local and canadian stations... and the press....


----------

